# Überdimensionierte FU an kleinen Motoren



## Markus (20 Februar 2008)

Hallo ich meine mal etwas gehört/gelesen zu haben das es problematisch ist überdimensionierte FU vor klein Motroren zu bauen.

Also ein 10kW FU für einen 0,75kW Asynchronmotor.

Wenn die Parameter richtig eingestellt werden sollte das ja OK sein.

Gut der Wirkungsgrad von dem Gespann ist fürn Arsch, aber hat das sonst noch Nachteile?


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2008)

Hi

Ich würde einen "Separaten" Motorschutz zusätzlich nehmen.
ODER besser noch, einen Therm-Kontakt des Motors anschliessen.
(Denke, so ein 0,75 kw hat keinen *ROFL* )




Ansonsten, hätte ich KEINE bedenken.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Februar 2008)

Je nach Hersteller kann es sein das du den 10KW FU nicht auf 0,75kW runterregeln kannst. Das gleiche gilt für den Strom. Aber wenn Du den Motorschutz über Thermokontakt/Thermistor herstellst sollte es trotzdem gehen.......

Was sagen die *vde*  dazu ?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (20 Februar 2008)

*Auch noch etwas Senf dazu*

Hallo!

Ich weis nicht ob es wichtig ist!
EMV mäßig wird das aber richtig ein Störenfried!
Der Weis bei der eventuellen Abschaltung durch Motorschutz
am FU ausgang zum MOtor nicht so richtig hin,
mit seiner Kraft!

mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2008)

die fu sind simodrive masterdrives vc
die haben zwischenkreiskopplung und eine zentrale einspeisung.


----------



## Ralle (20 Februar 2008)

Also über 1:10, ob das geht? Schau mal nach, auf welchen kleinsten  Maximalstrom du den FU einstellen kannst. ICh hatte mal 0,75 KW an 3,5 KW-FU das ging gerade so, der kleine Motor war dann ziemlich "matschig" unter Last.


----------



## Hermann (20 Februar 2008)

meines wissens darf der motor nicht beliebig klein sein,
hab mal was gelesen die hatten einen unteren mindestwert
(je nach fu) ...

frag doch einfach mal bei siemens an,
funktionieren tuts, weis nur nicht wie lange es gut geht


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> meines wissens darf der motor nicht beliebig klein sein,
> hab mal was gelesen die hatten einen unteren mindestwert
> (je nach fu) ...
> 
> ...


 

genau soweit bin ich auch!
"ich meine auch was zu wissen..."


----------



## Hermann (21 Februar 2008)

ich wollte nicht schreiben ich weis 
sonst machst DU was kaputt und schickst mir die rechnung


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2008)

bei masterdrive gehen 1/8


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2008)

Hi



> Bei Verwendung der Vektor-
> Regelungsarten muss der
> Motorbemessungsstrom
> mindestens 1/8 des Umrichterbemessungsstromes





> betragen.
> ​​



Willst du den Motor mit Vektorregelung betreiben  ?
​B.z.w.  die Verktor-REgelung aktivieren.​


----------



## Markus (21 Februar 2008)

nö eigentlich dachte ich an stupide Uf-Regelung.
die fu sind in dem rack noch übrig und müssen nur doofe asynchonantriebe mehr oder weniger toll drehen lassen.


----------



## edi (21 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich meine mich zu erinern das es das Problem auch bei der älteren Generation von Danfoss Umrichtern ( 3000 er Serie )gab.
Die" Großen " schickten einen Mindest-Magnetisierungsstrom raus , der für kleine Motoren einfach zu viel war. Es gab wohl keine automatische Anpassung.
Über irgendeinen Parameter konnte das aber von Hand angepast werden...


----------



## maxi (11 März 2008)

Wie schon angesprochen die EMV: Die steilen Schaltflanken des FU können zu Überladeströmen führen.
Hast du jetzt einen sehr kleinen Motor und eine lange Leitung kann evtl. der Motor mit den Überladestömen von oft 5A - bis maximal 20A nicht mehr klar kommen und überhitzten. Bzw. du begrenzt den Strom auf zum Beispiel 1A aber hast schon 0,6A Überladestrom. Dann bleiben nur noch 0,4A für die Antirbsenergie des Motors über.
Auch wird aufgrund der Din EN 61000 gerne ein FU mit über 1KW verwendet, auch wenn ein 0,5 oder 0,75 reichen würde, da für diese dann diese dann die Normen der Din EN 61000 nicht mehr gelten. 

Markus, hoffe ist dir hilfreich.


----------



## maxi (11 März 2008)

edi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich meine mich zu erinern das es das Problem auch bei der älteren Generation von Danfoss Umrichtern ( 3000 er Serie )gab.
> Die" Großen " schickten einen Mindest-Magnetisierungsstrom raus , der für kleine Motoren einfach zu viel war. Es gab wohl keine automatische Anpassung.
> Über irgendeinen Parameter konnte das aber von Hand angepast werden...


 
Oha, ja das könnte auch lustig sein.
Gerade bei guten Servomotoren stell ich mir das schön rotglühend vor


----------

